# Shrinking para cord rap on a stick



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It is not always easy to get a para cord rap on a walking stick as tight as We would like it by hand. This is a easy way to really snug up that rap.

/www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsBCdsHJIcs&app=desktop


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice tip, thanks! I don't know if I'm ready for that degree of rope work yet though!


----------

